# Gloves for Photography



## Octavian (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey folks!

Just curious for anyones reccomendations for Gloves when out in the field doing some photography.
I use a DSLR but not a touchscreen so I dont need capacitative and fingerless is an option if people think it aids in dexterity/usage when using the camera.
Temperatures down to 0C or so and I might be planning a trip to Iceland at some stage so any input in this regard is also appreciated.

Thanks in advance!,
Nick.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2013)

Fingerless with the mitten cover is good if it's not too cold. But 0 °C with some wind chill on top of that, exposed fingertips get uncomfortable pretty quickly. I use a thin pair of all-weather gloves (in my case, I have capacitive fingertips so I can use my iPhone too), and over those I put the windblock fleece fingerless gloves with the mitten covers.


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 15, 2013)

Aquatech sensory gloves! I used them on a ski trip in the blue ridge mountains of NC and they worked well!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Aqua+Tech/Ntt/Aqua+Tech+Gloves/N/0


----------



## Octavian (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the reccomendations guys I'll head off read some reviews on the above mentioned, sounds good!.

Thanks again!,
Nick.


----------



## jthomson (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/MemberPicks/MensClothing/PRD~5008-239/mec-windstopper-n2s-gloves-mens.jsp


These were recommended by a photographer in Canadian Outdoor Photography. I got a pair and found that they work well. I use a pair of mitts over them when it is realy cold.


----------



## mm (Feb 15, 2013)

We were on a trip to South Georgia and Antarctica two years back. Despite the fact that we were so far south, it wasn't all that cold for most of the trip (right around freezing). There were however some very serious exceptions - standing on deck could be -30 with windchill and our landing on Elephant Island was the coldest I've ever been (of course 'swimming' in a blizzard at Deception Island doesn't count because that was stupid).

For the coldest days we brought very thin liner gloves (http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/GiftIdeas/Running/PRD~5022-373/black-diamond-welterweight-gloves-unisex.jsp), which we wore under those windweight gloves recommended by others (http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/ClearanceItems/MensClothing/PRD~5016-588/black-diamond-windweight-liner-gloves-mens.jsp) with big lobster type mitts over top (http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/MensClothing/GlovesMitts/Gloves/PRD~5028-499/black-diamond-guide-lobster-gloves-unisex.jsp). 

When the wind is whipping that feriousciously, it doesn't really matter what type of gloves or mitts you bring. If you want to shoot and manipulate your camera, your fingers are going to get cold. I'm sure there are specific products for shooting in extreme conditions just like how Dustin Hoffman worked on the Ebola virus. But in the land of reason, my advice is layer. I'm not a big fan of the flip top mitts when the temp drops (as many have pointed out) or there is a little water involved as they don't provide the type of wind protection that I like even when closed. They certainly won't protect you from spray.


----------



## Equilux (Feb 15, 2013)

for temperatures betwenn -10C and +5C I prefer riding-gloves (thin leather - good feedback) and if is too cold after hours of shooting, I combine the leather gloves with thin microfibre gloves. Perfect for a whole day shooting outdoor sports.


----------



## randym77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not cheap, but worth it if you do a lot of winter shooting:

http://coreheat.net/Products/Products.html#Gloves

They're electric gloves. Warmed with rechargeable lithium batteries.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 15, 2013)

Very nice topic and awesome tips guys

I didn't know we have gloves for photography for the cold weather  

My bulky water/wind proof gloves were on/off from the last trip to mountian high in CA. That wasn't fun at all.


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 15, 2013)

I still use my Disney gloves from Disneyland Paris. They are thin enough to work the camera, toasty warm, and come complete with Mickey Mouse embroidered on each one.


What more do you need?


----------



## ChilledXpress (Feb 15, 2013)

I shoot in Tahoe quite a bit... especially at night. My hands and feet always suffered... until I found these items;

These gloves are great, they are preformed, thin but retain great body heat. (Funny that the one review is bad beacuse they are tight fitting, and the reason I like them) Windproof, waterproof Gor-tex, and thin so I can feel my equipment.

http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Hardwear-Mens-EPIC-Gloves/dp/B006O1905U/ref=sr_1_9?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1360949156&sr=1-9&keywords=mountain+hardwear+gloves

I also tuck these into the palms... even in the (-) deg temps, these ward off the painfull cold.

http://www.amazon.com/HeatMax-Hot-Hands-Handwarmer-Pairs/dp/B0007ZF4OA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360949096&sr=8-1&keywords=hand+warmers

Which brings me to my other cold sensitive pain suffering appendages... my feet. They also make ones for your feet. Between warm hands and warm feet, I can stay for hours without any discomfort. 

http://www.amazon.com/Heatmax-Heated-Insole-Adhesive-Backing/dp/B004PH33NU/ref=sr_1_13?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1360949556&sr=1-13

These packs are way cheaper than electric hunting socks and gloves, disposable, and pennies if bought in bulk. I bought a case of 40 for hands and a case of 40 for feet. Hand and feet packs come with two each for both hands or both feet. They last years unused, I tuck a few into all my jackets and are great for more than just coldweather photography. They last for about 10-12 hours and are usually still "alive" long after I have made it home and in the middle of PP.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 15, 2013)

For normal cold (down to 20F/-7C) I've got a pair of neoprene gloves that provide outstanding grip and dexterity, and when it's colder than that I have finger-less wool "hobo" gloves that I put over them.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 15, 2013)

Great topic and I'd like to share my latest discovery: Tight fitting gloves available at the hardware store, elastic fabric with a neoprene/rubber grippy palm. These are cheap and great for photography as you can still feel all the little buttons, great from about -5 C up (but you'll need to put your hands in your jacket every so often to warm them). I also use them (another set of course) when I work on my car.

I have several different types but this picture gives a good Idea of what I mean. For photography purposes I use an all-black set.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

wow cool info!
being from Hawaii I dont really encounter temp like this unless top of maunaloa or haleakala...
or traveling... good to know diff used "protection" for the "appendages" lol
Mahalo
Brad


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

does the color help when your fingers fall off and you can tell which one goes where...?


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 16, 2013)

Octavian said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just curious for anyones reccomendations for Gloves when out in the field doing some photography.
> I use a DSLR but not a touchscreen so I dont need capacitative and fingerless is an option if people think it aids in dexterity/usage when using the camera.
> ...



I got some fantastic gloves from my wife for doing photography in the cold (I live in Norway). They are called Arc'teryx, and are quite expensive (approx 150 USD). I have used them several hours in minus 8 degrees celsius, with no problem. They are sensitive enough to do all you want with the camera without removing them (I can even use my iPhone with them). I cannot recomend them enough!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

Quasimoto...
those are the MX gloves? I just looked them up...!! wow the Arc'teryx products are like Patagonia to the extreme level but use mix of synthetic and natural products like leather... WOW cool oh.. warm
and yowza some gloves are like 275.00US... serious protection... THANK you! I will look through their site more!
great product... you lucky man have good wife!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 16, 2013)

brad goda said:


> Quasimoto...
> those are the MX gloves? I just looked them up...!! wow the Arc'teryx products are like Patagonia to the extreme level but use mix of synthetic and natural products like leather... WOW cool oh.. warm
> and yowza some gloves are like 275.00US... serious protection... THANK you! I will look through their site more!
> great product... you lucky man have good wife!



Thank you!

I just called to the store to confirm the name: Arc'teryx MX Glove 11019. They cost 899,- NOK (approx 168 USD). I believe this is an Canadian company, so it might be cheaper to buy them there. 

I saw someone else mentioning socks and footwear. I would add the second gift I got from my wife for shooting in the cold, which I bring all over - a buff made by National Geographic, add a Canada Goose Expedition parka, and my Timberland hat, and super underwear. You are good to go for some nasty weather!


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 16, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> I shoot in Tahoe quite a bit... especially at night. My hands and feet always suffered... until I found these items;
> 
> These gloves are great, they are preformed, thin but retain great body heat. (Funny that the one review is bad beacuse they are tight fitting, and the reason I like them) Windproof, waterproof Gor-tex, and thin so I can feel my equipment.
> 
> ...



I use the same gloves....... and shoot a lot in Tahoe (Squaw/Northstar) at night~


----------



## kkelis (Feb 16, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> brad goda said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimoto...
> ...



I also use Arcteryx the Vertic SV gloves. Waterproof,warm,breathable and very dexterous. I admit very pricey but they will last for ever. I like the removable fleece , in case you don't need the extra warmth you can remove the fleece and they become very dexterous. 

What i would recommend is to go to a store and try them out, it is important to get the correct size. You could also take your camera and see if you can handle it.

What body are you using? I have fairly big hands and i find it very hard to shoot on my 600D with gloves. It is much easier to shoot on my 5DMKII because of the bigger body. I wish i could afford a 1 series...


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 16, 2013)

You might be able to find some good gloves at your local bicycle shop. They are sometimes called glove liners because they are meant to wear underneath the fingerless gloves cyclists wear all the time. I have a pair from Bontrager, which is the brand of accessories made by Trek. If you have an official Trek Bikes near you those are great. I think these gloves are essentially the same as the official Photographers Gloves made by Lowepro, which is of course another option if there is a camera store near you that carries them.


----------



## dewa (Feb 16, 2013)

My wife knitted for me this
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4308730016/#in/photostream


----------



## gary samples (Feb 16, 2013)

I use bow hunting gloves there camo & thermal and fairy thin cost like 20.00 got them from cabela's


----------



## fugu82 (Feb 16, 2013)

For moderate cold silk glove liners are great. Then if it gets colder or windy layer heavy gloves on top.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## oldageadventurer (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a brief note about taking gloves if going on a photography safari in Southern Africa. In the Kgalagadi & Kalahari (SA, Namibia, Botswana) temperatures drop to minus 6 at night in winter i.e. July, August. All warms up in the sun by 1100. Since mainly shooting from the car no real problem. But we spend 4-6 months camping in the desert bush in our roof top tent above our landcruiser. Their is often ice on the tent walls in the morning and it would be painful collapsing the tent & pushing in the folds every morning if I didnt have my Mammuth fingerless gloves with mittens (available in Europe).


----------



## brad goda (Feb 17, 2013)

this glove thread is getting better and better... LOVE the spider gloves and 
those grover gloves are YAH WOW!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW! Great thread. Since I do so much of my photography outdoors in all kinds of weather, this is a great read. In my experience, the biggest challenge is achieving adequate warmth to the fingers but still being able to use the camera controls without much effort. My solutions have evolved and change based on the situation, how cold and how long I'll be in the cold shooting. It may have already been said but this is some of what I do....

- Golf Gloves (For mild cool weather, low wind. They are thin and light.)
- Fingerless Wool (For cool to cold but not a long time.)
- *Seirus - HYPERLITE™ ALL WEATHER™ GLOVE* (Best solution so far. Thin enough to wear under the wool fingerless if necc.)

*http://tinyurl.com/b3fkl5g*

The *Seirus Hyperlite* gloves I originally carried for hiking and trek pole use. But they are thin enough to work the camera and still warmer than other alternatives due to the use of high tech materials. They are designed for tactical gun use but also work great for holding trekking poles and cameras. I used them this past weekend on a hiking trip for several hours shooting pictures in nighttime astronomy upper 30's temps, low to no wind. Hands/fingers still got cold but only after an hour or more and very little exertion. They aren't a perfect solution but so far, I haven't found a *perfect* thin glove solution. (Where *perfect* means no long term finger/hand chill whatsoever.) You still need to alternate the hands/fingers in and out of a warm pocket every so often to maintain comfort.

Keep in mind, even thick wind proof Snow Ski Gloves will eventually allow your fingers to get cold. Mittens are the best way to keep warm but they are worthless for finger use. So a warm pocket can usually help you keep fingers warm if you keep your gloved hands in pockets or under arms when not in use.

In general, look for the use of high tech synthetic moisture resistant materials like PolarTec, etc. Stay away from cotton. Wool is good but not thin enough.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 18, 2013)

Living up in "the great white north", I have lots of practice freezing my fingers in the cold, It's a warm day today at -12C 

I use a lightweight liner glove so I can feel the buttons and twirl the wheels easily... After my shot I tuck my hands back into a warm mitten. With gloves, even heavier ones, you have too much surface area to radiate heat from... a mitten gives your hand a chance to get warm.


----------



## wle (Feb 18, 2013)

Want thoughts on cold weather photography from somebody who does quite a bit of it, and does it quite well, scope out -

http://www.expeditionsalaska.com/ramblings/2011/11/21/cold-weather-photography-clothing/

If interested in Aurora photography, scope out the articles following the one in the link above.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ideas for the gloves. I could use some right now in the cold winter.


----------



## E-Bahn (Feb 22, 2013)

Those Arc-Teryx ones look nice.

I've lived in all manner of cold and the two pairs of gloves I use consistently with my camera are firstly, a pair of leather gloves I was given for christmas some time ago (probably purchased at Sears or someplace similar. They aren't super warm, but, for me are fine down to -10/-15 C. I find the dexterity they give me is great. Also, the soft leather gives me a great grip. 

The second pair are called trigger mitts. The pair I have comes from Newfoundland, and I've always associated that style with newfoundland, but I'm sure they exist elsewhere. They separate your index from the rest of your fingers, so you get a bit more dexterity than a full mitten, but still give you the nice warmth of full finger coverage. It's good enough for changing aperture/shutter speed once you get all the rest of your settings figured out on a shoot. Warm enough to get down to -20C and beyond (These were my preferred gloves in the -40 of Saskatchewan), but still thin enough to keep in your pockets when you aren't gripping your camera.


----------

